# Bubble and Squeek



## Squishy (Aug 3, 2006)

Heres soem pictures of my babies, I lost my camera now so i cant take anymore  But here's some till i can get a new one


----------



## ratwings (Sep 3, 2006)

What big squishes they are!


----------



## Squishy (Aug 3, 2006)

they're adorable boys, biggest pair ive owned. Usually i have females and they're usually half the size of these two and i've had two pairs of boys before and they where never this big. So its cool getting used to the size and gettign to know them


----------



## TildaR8 (Sep 28, 2006)

Naww they was verry nice rat


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

my old hamster were called bubble and squeak!


----------

